# Can you check whos looked at ur profile on facebook?



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

I seem to remember a while back that someone on here mentioned there was a way that you could check to see who has viewed your facebook profile.

Perhaps i have remembered wrong lol, but ive been trying to check out how to and have absolutely no idea.

Does anyone know if this is possible?

Thanx guys. Reps (for what theyre worth these days lol) to anyone that knows.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im not 100% sure but i got told there is a link going round that you can click but its just a one of them.. click here, sign up and then get 200 people before you can see. in other words its a con to get the most people on a group. like i said that is not 100% but its to the best of my knowlege


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

The simple answer is NO. Facebook don't allow anything to load when your page is viewed, thus a script cannot operate like it can on other sites such as myspace. Facebook doesn't allow applications to track people, or to automatically run when a page is viewed. There are some apps out there, that can tell you who has visited - if the visitor clicks on a button - and thus initiating the app to run - but how many people would click.... not many I think.

I do think facebook should allow you a counter to personally see how many people/friends have actually visited your profile...


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

No chance.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh well nev mind lol. Thanx for chiming in guys.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

*phew* thought Adam was going to found out I looked at his profile 6 times a day


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> *phew* thought Adam was going to found out I looked at his profile 6 times a day


whilst naked and eating fudge?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

davetherave said:


> whilst naked and eating fudge?


**** you saw my webcam feed


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

facebook - stalkers paradise


----------

